# Here are my best drawings



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here and want to show you my drawings. You can tell me what you think about them.

By the way I'm looking for some pictures i can draw.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yours look amazing! You are really talented. Your drawings are so live like! I'm totally speechless!

Would you mine doing my Fiance's horse?
Here are a couple of pictures. You can chose whichever you want to do.
























Thanks so much!
Would i be able to buy the drawing from you too?


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Wow, you draw beautifully! I wish I had some sort of artistic talent ;-) Here are a couple if you want them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great drawings!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, nice drawings!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what talent you have!! they are beautiful!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow you definately have an amazing talent!! Here's some pics of my horse Brickens that you can use to draw...




























I would love to see the finished results if you use my pics if you don't mind. Good job and keep up the excellent work.


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

@mudypony:
Of course i will show you the finished results.  
I'm interested in the first picture. It's a good one.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

woah :shock: those are great!
If you'd like to, you can draw Sonny.


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

@SonnyWimps:
Thanks for the pictures!

This is my newest one:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is just amazing!


----------



## shyxpony (May 23, 2008)

Hey, I saw you post these pictures on another forum :wink: 

You have so much talent! Your drawings are INCREDIBLE!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

OMG!!! wow u have an amazing talent!! i can definatly see u have a passion for horses!! 

if u want to u can use some of Jiff!!
and if u id id love to see them!! 

wow again!! ur Great!!!!


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

wowwwwwww. your drawings are simply amazing
i agree with everyone who's said they look really live-like.
 
ive been wanting someone to draw lou for ages, so if you want something to draw, feel free


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love that first drawing.

Here is a picture for you


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

A few more drawings of me


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW,WOW,WOW is all i can say they are great.
You are going to be very busy but i would love a picture of Sassy.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

can you draw my horse smokey.u are amazing at drawing


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! Great artwork! 

Everyone has such pretty horses!!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful work!

Wess


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

This is my newest drawing.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

I recognise Sassy (above) - she's every bit as beautiful here as she is on WHF.

Great horse art, you are very talented.


----------



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

I must be the only one missing out on the fun !
I cant see your drawings !!
By the words, and how many people want you to draw their horse, I take it they are GREAT !!


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

@Wild Child
What goes wrong? I think you have a technical problem with your browser maybe.


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

One more Arab again:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

breath taking....beautiful!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

How are you with drawing goats? Have you tried. We lost two of ours in the last year that I have very nice photos of if you wanna give it a go.
We have horses two I could send you those as well.


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, you are good, I haven't seen anybody that good in a long time. I'm very impressed, I might just send you a photograph of my horse.


----------

